# I can't find the reverse light fuse..



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

So my Reverse lights no longer work in my 200sx and it's killing me trying to figure out what the problem is.

The bulbs are good, I tested them in my other car. 

I looked in the fuse box but I can't find any fuse for them, same w/ the ones under the hood (I don't have an owners manual), is there an in-line fuse somewhere?

I tested the harness, no voltage.. but I don't see any cut wires anywhere.. the 3rd stop light in the spoiler still works too..so I don't think there's a wiring problem. 


Any ideas?






I got a fixit ticket for it, I have to get my car inspected to get the ticket thrown out..


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Is it an auto or manual. If you have no voltage at the reverse lights harness then you need to keep following it back.On my manual the reverse light switch gave me some problems once.It is mounted on the front of the tranny. Also how did you get a fix it ticket for the reverse lights? Were you driving in reverse on the highway??? Just curious...


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

Manual

where is that switch? I pulled the tranny out once to replace the clutch a long while back, it's possible that I just didn't hook it back up. 
(BTW that's gotta be the easiest FWD clutch replacement I've ever done, this car's tranny is tiny)


and I got a ticket for expired inspection, the inspection is expired because I have to have reverse lights to pass.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm not 100% sure but here goes. If you pop the hood and look at the tranny (on your right, of course) it is coming out of the housing directly in front of the tranny. Look for a wire harness. If that is not it there is one more electrical connector on the housing that is on the rear (near the firewall) facing towards the radiator.

Also yes it is an easy clutch job except for the terribly designed metal plate/shield that conviently falls of when you try to mount the tranny onto the engine. After I did my car I did my girlfriends (civic) and it was night and day. The civic is a better enginered system all the way around. Not to mention they get a hydraulic clutch........But I guess if I stayed with a stock setup it would be a little easier too.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

the tail light fuse is located under the hood... there are little black pop off covers that u pop off, its in there


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

NW200sx said:


> the tail light fuse is located under the hood... there are little black pop off covers that u pop off, its in there



yes, but the tail lights work. It's the *REVERSE * lights that don't work.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

my bad


----------



## Clad (May 21, 2002)

Did you ever get it fixed and if so how cause mine just stopped working


----------



## john m r (Apr 27, 2016)

*back up light fuse for 2015 fronter*

where is the fuse located for 2015 fronter back up light


----------



## john m r (Apr 27, 2016)

where is the back up light fuse located for 2015 frontier


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

john m r said:


> where is the back up light fuse located for 2015 frontier


I might be in one of the sub-forums for a 2015 Frontier...rather than a sub-forum for a B14 Sentra/Pulsar/NX/200SX.

Take just one close look at the top of this page.
One look is all it will take.
Just one.
Can you do that?
Thanks bunches.
That would be thooper.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't get it.........., why do people post on a thread.........., that is ages, old.............., not even for the vehicle they have,....................and should only be used for reference reading only.
Its OK to post a new thread, about a problem you are trying to figure out, Hopefully, after you do some searching from "old threads" on your vehicle specific, ( brand, make, year/platform, engine, etc, etc, ) ........If you can't find the definative answer, at least you'll find what places to look at, or how someone may have fixed their same or similar problem.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

...For the same reason all the new cars have backup cameras, lane change warning, air bags, and all that other stuff that's going to break eventually.
People, in general, don't care, not paying attention, looking for the next good opportunity to thin out the gene pool a bit.

Doesn't matter if it's the missing warning label on a 2-pack of pencils that says "Don't shove this in your eyes", or the latest P.S.A. on local cable TV warning that "Driving while texting, drunk after a heavy night at the bar, munching on a cheeseburger, sipping on a large slurpee, putting on lipstick and eyeliner, yelling at 3 kids in the back seat, lip-syncing the latest hip-hop B.S. on Pandora, down-shifting while trying to beat the yellow light, with a blinking Check Engine Light, on 3 bald tires with the 4th tire being the donut spare that's been mounted for the last 155 miles and has gone 154 of those miles at 45 MPH over the rated 35MPH, an oil change that's 3,000 miles overdue, 6 lbs of fuzzy dice accessories hanging from the rear view mirror and another couple of pounds of crap attached to the keychain, ...."

I'm sorry...what was the question?


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

JDG, it was'nt really a question, even though it started out that way. It more or less became a polite rant. ...........( I see you have revised, your previous quote a bit ,too. nice work)
Although, I do find your responses to some of the: " Is anybody home, Marty Mcfly" posts, amusing. 
Its not my thing, to try to hinder some of the " Jerry's kids" that pop up here from time to time, with their blazing 1st post, wanting to know if the earth is indeed, " Round, and NOT, flat "
If new people, would take a little bit of time, search out the site (Google, and keep revising your query terms, using correct terms, by searching also) gather what info they can, and then post, a question. in the appropriate forum, and not highjack, a dirt old forum thread (and maybe also proof read, before they submit it, so, what their asking makes some sense) they can get a bunch of knowledge, to go fix stuff on their cars. I'm, not a wrench by trade, but there are guys here that work on these cars, day in and day out, that really know their stuff, and just in a good search, you can find answers, techniques, mini writeups etc. ( I don't envy moderators here, its got to be tough sometimes )
I understand, that there are people, at all different levels of trying to fix their own cars/trucks, save a few dollars, know that it got done right, because they fixed it their selves. But the word that meets this criteria is " BE PRO ACTIVE " ( also quoted by JDG )Its your car, you can do it yourself, or you can pay someone boatloads of cash to fix it for you. Some things you won't have a choice, most things you do.
Bottom line:..... Do not!..... highjack a dirt old post!..........Try! to post in the right sub- forum, pertaining to your vehicle!
Give! vehicle ID's!, info, and more info! etc,etc.
OK, now I can go put my crash helment on, and see if i can put somemore dents in some scrape sheet metal I got laying around, then go find another big stick, to go beat, that dead horse thats in the field, up yonder, some more!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

M.J. said:


> OK, now I can go put my crash helment on, and see if i can put somemore dents in some scrape sheet metal I got laying around, then go find another big stick, to go beat, that dead horse thats in the field, up yonder, some more!


Never use a crash helmet.
Never beat a dead horse.
Tape the big stick to your head and put some dents in a live horse >


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

I already did that too!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like good old fashioned weekend fun.


----------



## delbaker (Jul 17, 2018)

*nissan dont have it in manual*

my reverse lights have also stopped working all other lights work


----------

